# Here comes the Macbooks and the Macbook Pros!



## cooldudie3 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am really surprised nobody has posted this. But the new Macbooks and Macbook Pros are out. And are coming in a week!
the front page on apple:
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/9643/macbookdd0.th.png*img266.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
Here are the websites:
*www.apple.com/macbookpro/
*www.apple.com/macbook/
Also, there is a new LED Cinema Display.
Link:*www.apple.com/displays/

This isn't really much info but that's all I can do.
All hail Apple 


----------



## amizdu (Oct 17, 2008)

And the cheapest (13") one costs 50K.
*apple.co.in/store/flash/macbook/macbook.html
In US it costs $999, which $199(10K) more than the rumoured price of $800.

Specs:
2.1GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
1GB memory
120GB hard drive1
Combo drive 
Rs.49,900 + tax




I wont buy this, anyway.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ WTH ? Thats terrible configuration. Its only as good as the older one. Yet more expensive.


----------



## Pat (Oct 17, 2008)

Lol! That is the "Old" one! New ones are more expensive but definitely have better specs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 17, 2008)

Pat said:


> Lol! That is the "Old" one! New ones are more expensive but definitely have better specs.



Now THAT is great to know. Hopefully, apple would not do something dumb like last time.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 17, 2008)

amipoal said:


> And the cheapest (13&quot one costs 50K.
> *apple.co.in/store/flash/macbook/macbook.html
> In US it costs $999, which $199(10K) more than the rumoured price of $800.
> 
> ...



 50k for this? u mst be kiddin, I wud buy all my friends a gfx card instead lol


----------



## amizdu (Oct 17, 2008)

Pat said:


> Lol! That is the "Old" one! New ones are more expensive but definitely have better specs.



That spec was in Apple's website, I have given the link too!?


----------



## Pat (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Which is not updated unfortunately.


----------



## amizdu (Oct 17, 2008)

This is from the US site:
*store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook?mco=MTE3MjA

You can check this new article too.
*infotech.indiatimes.com/News/Apples_new_MacBook__Rs_80K/articleshow/3606869.cms

That spec. was correct, only thing is that Apple has not bothered to update there product NOT the website.


----------



## Pat (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ Specs from your first post:
Specs:
2.1GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
1GB memory
120GB hard drive1
Combo drive
Rs.49,900 + tax


Actual Specs:
2.0GHz

    * Intel Core 2 Duo
    * 2GB DDR3 Memory
    * 160GB hard drive1
    * NVIDIA GeForce 9400M graphics
    * $1,299.00  (75k INR plus taxes)


----------



## hellknight (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow.. Macbooks with Aluminum and NVIDIA graphics.. and above all.. DDR3.. that's awesome.. and Rupee falling against Dollar sux .. still.. now lets wait for some performance reviews.. if anyone of Macboys intend to get one of these then please install Vista and try running some benchmarks .. no XBench please!!


----------



## aryayush (Oct 18, 2008)

Macs are freakin’ expensive right now. Wait for the exchange rates to become saner.


----------



## x3060 (Oct 18, 2008)

thats just way too expensive .


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Who cares


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

aryayush said:


> Macs are freakin’ expensive right now. Wait for the exchange rates to become saner.


+1.

Remember the time when 37 rupees made a dollar ? Well, now its like 49 rupees for a dollar. Meaning macs have become 20% more expensive. Their prices have already become higher due to the introduction of new products, and thus we can easily expect a 35% increase.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 18, 2008)

mac products are reliable n mechanically strong as stone...good design...im not criticising but comparing.......but these are for the rich geeks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

gopi_vbboy said:


> mac products are reliable n mechanically strong as stone...good design...im not criticising but comparing.......but *these are for the rich geeks*


about the bolded part, a mac is usually the LAST thing a geek would normally buy, rich or otherwise


----------



## Pat (Oct 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> about the bolded part, a mac is usually the LAST thing a geek would normally buy, rich or otherwise



Really ? Mr. Know it all ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

Pat said:


> Really ? Mr. Know it all ?


Nope. Just an observation. A majority of apple's customers are non geeks.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

^^True......coz there is nothing a geek can find interesting in Mac ....


----------



## Pat (Oct 18, 2008)

My My! How ignorant people can be


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Ya.........whose prime example is you


----------



## Pat (Oct 18, 2008)

^^ Yes kiddo.. There is nothing in a mac for geeks and all mac users are stupid and dumb 

Offtopic, I crossed 1000 posts


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^ Yes kiddo.. _*There is nothing in a mac for geeks*_ and all mac users are stupid and dumb
> 
> Offtopic, I crossed 1000 posts



+1 to the bolded sentence.......... cant support the rest of it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^True......coz there is nothing a geek can find interesting in Mac ....


WRONG. Personal opinion always differs. I just said statistically speaking, most mac users are non geeks. This does NOT mean "all geeks find macs boring". Take a look at our forum member amitava82 for example. He is a geek and he likes a mac.

*The real issue is that* most people assume that a person intrested in computers automatically becomes a geek. Well, then those guys got the defination of geek WRONG. gopi_vbboy included. That caused all this confusion above. He should have used the word "computer enthusiasts" not "geek" and then the statement might have appeared more correct.


----------



## iMav (Oct 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Take a look at our forum member amitava82 for example. He is a geek and he likes a mac.


Not for it's geeky-ness.  OS X is the most rigid OS to tune/customize, unlike it's core.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 18, 2008)

iMav said:


> Not for it's geeky-ness.  OS X is the most rigid OS to tune/customize, unlike it's core.


BUT, the fact remains. Some geeks ARE intrested in macs. That was the original statement. It had nothing to do with the geekiness associated with a mac.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 19, 2008)

It is indeed the geeky ones who get Macs. A non-geek will generally just use a computer for the sake of using it. And the default computer that one get is a Windows based computer. A mac is bought by those who want more than Windows. They make a conscious decision to change to avoid getting a PC. Mac users are also more vocal than PC users. Best care scenario: Twitter is full of mac users, while facebook is clogged with PC users. 

Of course, über geeks will go with Linux, and that's fine.

In any case, here's a *comprehensive list of changes* that the MacBooks bring to the table. Written by our very own Ashwin aka DrGrudge.


----------



## ico (Oct 19, 2008)

Ontopic: 75K for the new Macbook?? OMFG OMFG....

Offtopic: IMHO, there is no relation of the OS with the geekyness of a person.

Each and every Mac, Windows and Linux user can be a geek if he/she has the attitude of digging to the core of a particular thing. Infact I would agree, that some geeky people will definitely look out for options other than Windows like Linux but this isn't actually true. Even an ordinary person migrates from one OS to another.

And hell yeah, a geek has to be like a newbie and should have the intention of learning more, if he wants to become more geeky.....

And most of the people here are indirectly saying that Windows users are n00bs...lol......Vishal Gupta anyone?


----------



## amizdu (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright, so now I understood.

Carelessness made me look like a fool! 
Sorry.


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just so you know, the $999 one is the old model. New model is as usual $1299.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 19, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Who cares


So why spam?

I too am waiting for the prices to lower down and come to a sane level,90K for a MacBook is insane!
Hope they become normal by January.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 19, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> WRONG. Personal opinion always differs. I just said statistically speaking, most mac users are non geeks. This does NOT mean "all geeks find macs boring". Take a look at our forum member amitava82 for example. He is a geek and he likes a mac.
> 
> *The real issue is that* most people assume that a person intrested in computers automatically becomes a geek. Well, then those guys got the defination of geek WRONG. gopi_vbboy included. That caused all this confusion above. He should have used the word "computer enthusiasts" not "geek" and then the statement might have appeared more correct.



Not all computer ethusisats go for Mac....Most mac users are *probably *geeks


----------



## hellknight (Oct 20, 2008)

and now the High End Macbook is of 90k plus.. damn it.. put 4k more and you can get old gen Macbook Pro with better graphics.. something has to be done by Apple.. it should stop ignoring Indian users and offer competitive prices..


----------



## goobimama (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't see any point in the high end MacBook. The mid range one is perfect for most uses. Fast processor, RAM, graphics. I can do without the backlit keyboard. 

But more competitive prices for India? Hell yeah!


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I can do without the backlit keyboard.


consolation..huh


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2008)

goobimama said:


> I can do without the backlit keyboard.


Re-phrasing to the truth:

I can do without anything that Master Jobs wants me to do without.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2008)

^^


----------



## goobimama (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey. Never said the backlit keyboard isn't a supercool feature. But I can do without it if I have to spend $300 extra on it. I'm not big on the CPU performance thing, cause I've never really needed that extra boost (heck, my 2.0Ghz Core Duo is still good enough). I guess I'll get a midrange MacBook by June or something. From the US of course


----------



## krazzy (Oct 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Take a look at our forum member *amitava82* for example. He is a geek and *he likes a mac*.



You can't really trust everything that the guy says. Especially stuff that he says on the IRC.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

krazzy said:


> You can't really trust everything that the guy says. Especially stuff that he says on the IRC.


Doesn't matter. In this context, anything can be used as evidence


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 11, 2008)

Exciting ? JUST Rs. 6,000 for an old rig looks exciting to you ? Even on THIS FORUM you can get better offers from out popular low ballers in the bazaar section.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 11, 2008)

tooo much... better assemble myself install linux n if needed spend the extra money on TV tuner


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 12, 2008)

This 'exciting offer' has already been 'discussed' above.


----------



## Pat (Dec 12, 2008)

He is the same guy spamming/advertising all over the forum!


----------

